# Just received my Uvex Quatro. Very pleased



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

I am not picky about helmets, but I needed a new one. I crashed and split my Uvex XP CC. (German engineering fail, featuring a hole in a notch sensitive area) This was my favorite helmet I ever had.

I replaced it with a Giro Hex, but now that the weather is warm, the sweat drips in my eyes. This does not happen with any other Skate, Motorcycle, Bicycle or Snowboard helmet I own.

I have tried out a Scattante Scala, and had to return a Scott Stego. The Scott Stego whistled in my ears worse than a Fox Flux (there are threads about that) and the Scattante is actually really nice, and I might keep it.

I just received a Uvex Quatro (no wing) direct from Germany, and am very excited to try it out tonight.

Fits good, 300 grams on my scale, and I am sure I can eventually tweak all of the adjustments to fit like may last Uvex.

Magura USA, importers of Uvex helmets have been really nice, but they don't expect the Quatro until June 1st.

Ride report after tonight.


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

*My First Review Ever*

A bit of preliminary fitting, and off we go. Got a late start.









The instructions with the helmet, for adjusting are little bit vague. The knob on the back is just like others you are used to, but believe it or not this helmet is one size fits all, and then you use all of the adjustments to make it fit.

The critical one is the height of the "ring" that goes around your head. I had forgotten this from my other Uvex, and after about 10 miles and headed back down hill (in a hurry), I noticed the front of the helmet seemed TOO low on my brow.

At first, I though the helmet just had a low brow for extra protection,like a Bell, but after a while I decided to stop and adjust. I had the the side brow adjusters up too high, so I lowered them four clicks. This allowed the rear adjuster to sit below my occipital lobe, the helmet flopped back, and was a million times better. I wish I had done that earlier.

On the way back down from my 16 mile up and back, the clouds were rolling in HARD.









I had waited to flip up the new visor (mine and others main complaint on the Uvex CC is the very low nonadjustable visor) and it worked great.

*Ventilation*: My Giro Hex is the best, and this is the equal in the center, and I think even better on the upper edges. Brow vents very good, a tick below Bell Super maybe.

*Jiggling*: Very low jiggling, and is comfortable when tightened on rougher trails. Also easily untightened with one hand.

*Glasses goggles*: Front straps are very close to head (unlike Bell Super, Fox Flux, and Scott Stego) so earpieces go over. Straps never bumped my face or whistled in my ears, despite max speed on this trip of 34 mph. I don't wear goggles, but it is obvious that the visor was designed for goggle users in mind (along with rear wing that I don't want). The mesh screen over the vents prevents doing the "Roadie glasses in the vents" deal, but also kept out the gross bugs that are congregating near the rapidly shrinking puddles.









Got back to my car *just* before the rain. Not a drop of sweat on my glasses or brow. I am very pleased, and everyone who picks up this helmet comments on how light it is. Uvex says 260g, my janky scale says 0.30 kg.


----------



## nugzboltz (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice detailed review, I was thinking about picking one of these up after seeing it on the Mtbr home page. However, I had no idea when it was coming out so I got a IXS Trail RS instead. Haven't ridden with it yet, but it feels a lot better than my years old Hex.


----------



## cannondave (Mar 3, 2014)

They do come in two sizes s/m and m/l , I'm using uvex i-vo cc and I love the fit and adjustment.
So I'm happy to hear your liking it ,I'm about to order the small quatro just can't decide on color..!!


----------



## greddyvox (Jun 23, 2011)

cannondave said:


> They do come in two sizes s/m and m/l , I'm using uvex i-vo cc and I love the fit and adjustment.
> So I'm happy to hear your liking it ,I'm about to order the small quatro just can't decide on color..!!


How is the sizing like? I'm in between sizes at 57.5cm and i'm wondering if i can do the S/M.


----------



## Grease Monk3y (Jul 2, 2013)

greddyvox said:


> How is the sizing like? I'm in between sizes at 57.5cm and i'm wondering if i can do the S/M.


I know this is a bit late...but just in case anyone wants to know the answer to greddyvox's question:

I'm also around 57.5 cm and I just picked up a Uvex quatro. I tried the s/m which is 52-57 and it was a bit too snug on me so I went up to the m/l which is 56-61 and it felt much better.

It looks really nice and well ventilated, has bug nets, an adjustable visor and the harness system / adjustability is really nice so far.

I haven't had a chance to try it out yet though.


----------



## greddyvox (Jun 23, 2011)

Haha, it is indeed a bit late, i already got it sometime back. The M/L fits great too. but the padding has started to tear after about six months? Probably because I've a shaved head so there's more abrasion going on! I know Uvex sells replacement pads.


----------



## Grease Monk3y (Jul 2, 2013)

greddyvox said:


> Haha, it is indeed a bit late, i already got it sometime back. The M/L fits great too. but the padding has started to tear after about six months? Probably because I've a shaved head so there's more abrasion going on! I know Uvex sells replacement pads.


Thanks @greddyvox for the 'heads up' on that piece of info 

My head measurement is closer to a 56.5 - 57 cm but the s/m was a bit too small I felt a slight bit of preassure when I tried on the helmet. The guy at the store told me to go up a size to the m/L because in the heat when your head is throbbing the effect would be amplified.

I just hope that the helmet is not too big and will do a good job protecting me in the event of a fall.

Haven't used mine just yet...

I'm just wondering: why'd you go with the m/l in the end. Are you enjoying it? Does it feel too big / roomy?

Thanks


----------



## onadler (Apr 22, 2011)

I got a review of the new Uvex Quatro Pro on my blog 
Uvex Quatro Pro All-Mountain/Enduro Helmet review | BIKEGAG


----------



## Grease Monk3y (Jul 2, 2013)

Yeah nice post @onadler אחי. 

The Quatro & Quatro Pro are very similar. 

I still love my Uvex Quatro in terms of comfort and ventilation etc... the only "reservation" I have is that my head size fell in between the S/M & M/L and the S/M was too tight so as I mentioned I went with the M/L whose shell looks a bit big on my skinny head. Bottom line is itl fits comfortably.


----------

